# Aluminum or stainless steel box



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Looking at dog boxes. Any significant advantage to stainless steel or aluminum? I've read about the discoloration that is possible with yellow labs. Big price difference in the two. Is it worth it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

I was told if you use anodized aluminum on the interior, you won't get the "rub-off".


----------

